# Valkyrie Archery?



## Wasatch_1 (Apr 24, 2019)

I have a set I'm testing now. Victory VAP's with stainless steel center pin sleeve and 200gr target tips. Overall FOC is 18% Only really shot them 20-30 yds and liked them so far. Heading out this weekend to see how the handle at longer ranges will keep you posted.


----------



## Wasatch_1 (Apr 24, 2019)

So just a quick update, I went to Easton Archery Center here in Salt Lake. Did a side by side comparison with some lighter arrows. The penetrations difference (foam target @ 50 yards) is considerable, obviously not a scientific test but the Valkyries had penetrated quite a bit more and were a pain to pull out. One thing I can attest to is the strength of the Valkyrie system, I have put a few into a concrete wall, it took a huge chunck out of the wall and snapped the shaft, but only rounded the target tip and the sleeve was fine.


----------



## flycasual (Feb 12, 2019)

I switched to the Valkyrie reign arrows this year and I’m really impressed. I did a test kit and tried. 250 spine and 300 spine with 200, 230 and 250 target points. My bow tuned better with the 250 shaft and 250 head. They shoot great. My bow tech was super impressed with the straightness of the shaft and the centerpin sleeve. I have noticed a ton of penetration just on the field points I’m shooting. If you go with them plan on getting a new target and maybe putting them back to back. I’m shooting 541 grain TAW and getting great groups out to 50 yards. My FOC is right at 22.6% (pretty extreme but it’s flying great for all the distance I’m shooting out east.


----------



## ScatterCreek (May 7, 2019)

Great info ! Thank you for the updates guys. Keep the info coming!


----------



## Wbneal1bwhntr (Sep 3, 2021)

I’m running a compound 28.5” 60#s and shooting the 300 spine and 180 ti jagger heads. Shot two does with them so far. One 10 yards broadside right in the crease and one quartering away 29 yards, arrow exited right behind the shoulder. Both arrows complete pass throughs and watched both fall in seconds. Didn’t hit a bone on either. That’s my limited experience. Hoping to kill more with this setup next fall.


----------



## kkilt967 (10 mo ago)

Following. Looking at these and day six


----------



## 8025952 (Sep 7, 2020)

Man google is a bit much, never heard of the brand. I was reading this thread went to the search bar typed the letter v and valkyrie archery popped up instantly. Damn algorithms, but the arrows don't have a terrible price on them.


----------



## William254 (Apr 2, 2020)

I run the system and love it! Shoot both the 200 jagger and 200 deathswitch. I won’t be running anything else anytime soon


----------



## Jonnyjuice (Apr 14, 2013)

I've run that system before and it is super solid. Only draw back IMO is being married to the system if you want the full strength of the Jagger heads. You can however run their Blood Eagle heads with standard components. Only other draw back is getting set up to sharpen them. Other than that, they really nice.


----------



## Ridgereeper (9 mo ago)

Blood eagles fly pretty well for my set up


----------

